# Thanking on the Puritanboard



## Romans922 (Nov 5, 2007)

I see in my profile where we can view those people who I have thanked. But where is the link to see those who have thanked me?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 5, 2007)

It says, "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

But it says there is one person who has thanked me, and I want to know who.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm so thankful you're both thankful.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm so thankful that you're thankful that they are both thankful.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you brother for thanking me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 5, 2007)

Just spreading the love.....


----------



## Poimen (Nov 5, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Thank you brother for thanking me.



You are welcome. 

No 'th*nk you' in that post Josh. But I do th-ink you are being a th*nk you control freak.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 5, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 5, 2007)

Heh? My thank yous were erased. Thanks!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 5, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Heh? My thank yous were erased. Thanks!



Someone must have felt the system was abused. Having fun LOL


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 5, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Puritan Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > Heh? My thank yous were erased. Thanks!
> ...



Guilty.

You know me guys. I actually thought it was funny. If it wasn't the ability to search for thanked posts then I wouldn't care.

One of the nice features of this thank you system is that it really does help people find the posts that others found more useful if they want to do so. If we flood them with thanks, even during a joke, then that feature becomes less useful.

Sorry to be crotchety but it's for a larger good.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 5, 2007)

Rich,

Just so you know, the thank you search function does not exist in the TvB Curves theme. Probably a template thing.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 5, 2007)

For some reason this thread reminds me of a Monty Python skit.

Perhaps I should add that those who had been giving the "thank you's" have been sacked.


----------



## etexas (Nov 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> For some reason this thread reminds me of a Monty Python skit.
> 
> Perhaps I should add that those who had been giving the "thank you's" have been sacked.


Welcome to the Ministry of Funny Thank You's, from the Beeb.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 5, 2007)

etexas said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason this thread reminds me of a Monty Python skit.
> ...



Perhaps you'd like a Spamthank You sandwich on wheat. There's not much Spam in it.


----------



## etexas (Nov 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...


Could I have a quarter of Cheddar please. We don't have any cheddar! What's that?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 5, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> Just so you know, the thank you search function does not exist in the TvB Curves theme. Probably a template thing.



I think I fixed it. Muchas Gracias for pointing that out!


----------



## etexas (Nov 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Rich,
> ...


Cool! Rich can speak Manderin!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Well all I can say is "Neee" (sp?).


----------

